# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Marin Verrina

## polimadh

*Marin Marash Verrina* was born on April 05, 1973 in Bushat of Shkodra. He passed his childhood in his birthplace, in Bushat. He belongs to a family and tribe of early patriotic traditions as a part of families from Shkodra who were dedicated for many years to the protection of Albanian lands. He finished his primary and secondary school in Bushat of Shkodra. He also finished the high school in Bushat of Shkodra. He left from Albania in 1990 toward Greece. He lived there for 10 years. He lived and worked in Athens. He has made different works as all the immigrants with the wish to earn and to return to invest in Albania to make their own country more prosperous and civilized as European countries. In 2000-2007 he lived in Italy, Regio Emilia. There he opened a construction company. In 2007 he went to Australia. There he also opened a construction company, which still works nowadays. 
Marin Verrina is a skilled businessman to manage his own business, to earn for himself and to treat as well as possible the workers that help him. 
He is a man of charitable soul. He works and earns for himself and helps people in need and humanitarian organisms of the community where he lives and works and also those in Shkodra. Marin Verrina is an intellectual of missionary soul, who puts his skills in service of human peace. 
Marin Verrina is also poet and publicist. He has published many poetries and writings for his birthplace and homeland. A part of his poetries he has collected in a common volume with his sister Majlinda Verrina. Marin and Majlinda Verrina published their book in 2000. The book was titled "Deti midis nesh" (The sea among us). 
Marin Verrina is a regular collaborator of print media, especially of the magazine *Eagles Wing*. 
Marin Verrina as a missionary of peace regularly collaborates with the international organization *Diplomatic Mission Peace and Prosperity*, part of UN. He is Honorary Advisor of this mission. 

Anisa Muça

----------

